# Burning rubber



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2016)

down main st. These Ohio boys are totally engrossed in their new car. Kind of reminds me when we drove the old doodle bug down on the farm.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 15, 2016)

That looks like a convertible pickup truck. Why don't they make convertible pickups anymore?   Great picture!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 15, 2016)

Those fellas look like they are headed on downhill and having so much fun!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> That looks like a convertible pickup truck. Why don't they make convertible pickups anymore?   Great picture!



Chevy did in 2006..It did not go too good..
.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 16, 2016)

I can almost hear one of them in a Peter Lorre voice saying "Faster, you fool, faster!' :rofl:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2016)

I love the old wagon wheels. It must have been during the transaction time that autos were just coming on to the scene. I also noticed the steering wheel is on the other side. Anyway, it reminded me of our first car, a 37 Chevy coupe, that we drove on my friends farm. We didn't have our license yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I love the old wagon wheels. It must have been during the transaction time that autos were just coming on to the scene. I also noticed the steering wheel is on the other side. Anyway, it reminded me of our first car, a 37 Chevy coupe, that we drove on my friends farm. We didn't have our license yet.



Wood wheels and notice that near the end of the video some came off the Highland Park Plant line with steering on the other side!!
.


----------

